
Plague of Justinian didn't destroy the Roman Empire - MichaelMoser123
https://www.haaretz.com/archaeology/.premium-roman-empire-not-destroyed-by-plague-after-all-say-historians-1.8211047
======
bediger4000
Ok, that's cool.

But the Black Plague, the 1347CE plague, killed 30-60% of Europe's population,
and led to drastically remaking the political and social landscape of the
continent:

"Some historians believe the innumerable deaths brought on by the plague
cooled the climate by freeing up land and triggering reforestation. This may
have led to the Little Ice Age"

I mean, if we're trying to judge what effects a coronavirus pandemic might
have, we should look on both sides of historical pandemics to try to bracket
what to brace for, no?

------
MichaelMoser123
This is the journal article:
[https://www.pnas.org/content/116/51/25546](https://www.pnas.org/content/116/51/25546)

